

Cloudo - The Pretty WebOS - Readmore
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/22/cloudo-the-pretty-webos-formerly-known-as-xindesk/

======
spydez
I never saw the point in a web OS. I have to have an operating system, with a
browser, to get to my operating system?

With all the plugins I have in Firefox to get everything to my liking, my
browser's almost an OS in it's own right, so adding in Cloudo would be some
unholy trifecta of OSes.

Just... why?

------
gscott
I never liked web sites that pretend to be your desktop. It just never is your
desktop, now if they found a way to actually be your desktop when you booted
your computer, it loads there site in place of your desktop. Now that would be
a desktop. They would probably need to write there own browser that can access
your local programs so you don't loose anything in the process.

------
tlrobinson
These are not operating systems in the normal sense of the word.

The web browser/server is the operating system, this is more like a window
manager. But you still need the browser, which is also like a window manager.
It all just doesn't really make sense.

------
acgourley
What ever happened to YouOS?

